# WALLE Fired Pizza and Bread!



## walle (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, I've been wanting to do this for a long time, guess this afternoon was the right time.

Baked a pizza and some bread in the smoker.

As I was doing the pizza bread, the wife thought this might help others..
I roll it out, then fold it into a quarter, set the quarter in the pizza pan and unfold it. Doesn't stretch out or loose its shape that way.





Doing another braided loaf


Project ready for the smoker




Smoked for 30 minutes at 350.










And my early dinner!


Overall - VERY GOOD! I was surprised how the smoke penetrated the cheese and the bread. I actually liked the pep better than the sausage.

Can't wait to cut into the loaf.

Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey


----------



## bassman (Apr 17, 2010)

Super good looking pizza and bread, Tracey!  I'll have to try on of those braided loaves.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 17, 2010)

that looks very good


----------



## ellymae (Apr 17, 2010)

I could go for some of that right now!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 17, 2010)

great looking pizza and bread, nice job


----------



## roller (Apr 17, 2010)

That looks great love both of them. What kind of bread was it?


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks great!  I never thought of folding the pizza crust over like that. I do make pizzas in dutch ovens. That will make things much easier.


----------



## got14u (Apr 18, 2010)

show off !

great looking experiment bud !


----------



## chefrob (Apr 18, 2010)

nice job on both!


----------



## wlkwichita (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW!! that all looks great!!!


----------



## walle (Apr 18, 2010)

Right on! Just like braiding rope... only more stretchy!

Roller - thanks! This is just regular white bread that I jazz up with italian bread dipping seasoning when I'm making pizza.  Was going to do it with sourdough, but didn't have time for the sponge... learned the hard way, you can't rush your sponge!

Glad the idea helped! Waiting to catch some of your DO cooking... Thanks for the points.

Ha! Thanks, G!

Everyone else, thank you for the nice comments, and for checking out my post.


----------

